# Introducing brothers with each other again...



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

Hiya everyone,

haven't been on here for aages but you might remember me talking about the unplanned litter i had. I'd adopted 3 female mice from the rscpa and discovered one of them was pregnant. Luckily i knew what to do and the mum had a healthy litter of 8 babies, 5 of which were boys. I had them all living together and they were getting on great but after about 6 months they started fighting more and more to the point where they were ripping each other open, so i decided to split them into 2s and 3s. After a while that didn't work either so i ended up splitting them all. However they've been apart now for about 6 months and was wondering whether to try introducing them together again? I only have 3 now as 2 had died of unknown cause. Im a bit scared putting them back together again as i don't know how they will react and if they are going to draw blood on each other again. Im not sure what signs to look out for either??? Any suggestions would be great!! x


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

My main worry is that they may not remember each other. If any have been used for breeding I wouldn't even attepmt it. It might be okay if you watch them carefully and put them in a neutral zone. I wouldn't advise it though.


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

I've never bred from them as they weren't a planned litter so i didn't want to risk any problems. I doubt they would remember each other, i don't want to risk anything if there is a big chance its going to wrong, i would rather be safe and let them lead happy safe lives. I was just worried that they might be lonely as they are on their own all the time? x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't introduce them again, there is a big chance they would try and kill each other.

Male mice are very territorial and once they are used to living alone, the majority of the time will not tolerate another male in thier 'space'

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes older males will get along okay, say after they are 10 mo. or so. They definitely won't remember one another. I'd use a smallish tank, no bigger than 5 1/2 gal., and give them only a water bottle, as they will tend to fight over possession of anything that can be climbed in, on, or run in. You could try them at 6 mo., but you'd need to keep a close eye on them anyway no matter how old. Put some litter from each individuals cage in the new tank. Males can be very unpredictable, though, so like I said, you'd have to keep a close eye on them. A mouse can die of stress, so just because there's no visible injury that doesn't mean they're okay.


----------



## Mousekateers (Jan 16, 2010)

I have my doubts about reuniting older males even if they are siblings but we find we have the most success with males living in a wire cage rather than a tub or aquarium. However, I do find it interesting that they started fighting at about 6 months of age and that you have lost a couple from unknown causes.

From our own experience a trio of siblings were returned to us when they started to fight at 5 months of age. We noticed that one of the brothers was sickly and died within a few weeks of renal failure. By this stage the 3 of them were fighting and all were separated. I'm wondering if the weakness in one of them triggered a natural survival instinct amongst the others.

We currently have duos and trios of male siblings living happily together, and, even after breeding have been accepted back into cage by the others.


----------

